# Scrubbys in the roof



## Daintree_Bunyip (Jul 18, 2008)

Well hello all , first post here . 

I have been looking for info on snakes breeding ect as we have a 10ft scrubby living in our roof . 

Snake 1 has been around for a while , well in fact I suspect it has always lived here and we moved in .. I relocated it about 4km to a large shed and thought it would settle in well , however it returned in a few days , I am 99% sure its the same one . so I told family that its OK it lives here and we just have too put up with it ... a few month go by .... till about 2 weeks ago when I look up too the rafters one morning and there is a second head looking down at me over the next week they have been pushing up into the ridge cap between the iron and cap it self and coiling around and sliding together , I figure that snake 2 is the male , hes thiner , lighter in color than 1 and much more quick to hide , hes a bit longer than 1 and they are both over 10ft ... 

So a few questions ? 
how long dose this mating carry on ?
will snake 2 go off back too the bush ?
will snake 1 lay eggs in the roof space ?
how many bloody baby snakes will I have too live with then?


I have a few shots of them , they aren't that good but I have orded a tripod for my camera so they will get better next week when it arrives .

Thanks in advance ...
Cheers


----------



## Renagade (Jul 18, 2008)

awesome.
do you like living in the daintree?


----------



## Drazzy (Jul 18, 2008)

rofl funny stuff


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 18, 2008)

oh man thats soo cool!!!!!!!

i'd love to find something like that living in my roof! 
(they'd have to be quieter than the possums)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 18, 2008)

its got such a pretty face!!!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 18, 2008)

That's very awesome....

That's all I know about scrubbies - but I am writing to subscribe to this tread to see what others may say.


----------



## Violetilda (Jul 18, 2008)

Hope you don't have any small dogs running around.lol.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 18, 2008)

Daintree_Bunyip said:


> Well hello all , first post here .
> 
> I have been looking for info on snakes breeding ect as we have a 10ft scrubby living in our roof .
> 
> ...



G'day,

Hopefully I can provide a few answers for you...

Firstly, your ceiling space provides a perfect home for Scrubbies...it gives them an elevated sheltered area to thermoregulate and hide. The only way to keep them out of your ceiling is to totally seal it off. Relocating them simply removes the individual animal and opens that spot up for the next one that findsit...

It's not uncommon to find aggregations of Scrubbies in the wild...there are plenty of photo's and documentation about certain rocky outcrops supporting dozens of them over winter, and they can all be seen in the mornings and afternoons out basking. I would hazard a guess that you are seeing a similar thing here. Snakes aren't communal animals, they are completely solitary, however they do respond to the same environmental stimulus so will be active at the same time and occassionally will utilise the same hide and basking spots, not because of the other animal but because those hide or basking spots are the "best" of the lot.

The chances of you having a clutch of baby Scrubbies invade your home is minimal but not impossible...

I'm very jealous 

Cheers


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats so cool. I fyou could find the eggs and incubate them you could have you own clutch of scrubbies. Do you have a licence?


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow.... So awesome..... IS that your home they are in...?? Sorry buts looks a bit like a shed...

As per Richard Shines "Australian Snakes".... Scrubbies have an average of 11 offspring per Lay.... So that is A number to work on...remembering of course..could have more or less, and some may not hatch...

Have Fun.... Cant say I would be happy with a 10ft + scrubby possibly jumping out at me in the Dark....

But certainly would be happy for them to be outside....


----------



## Daintree_Bunyip (Jul 18, 2008)

Renagade: wouldn't live anywhere else, I'm almost a local now been up here 23 years.. 

Violetilda: No no small dogs just one large dog that totally ignores snakes , have seen her just watch as a red belly slid past her and into the laundry ...

Jonno ERD: Thanks for the good reply, 

Fraser888: No no license , I'm not a Snake person . I don't want a clutch of Scrubbies . I am just interested in them as they live here too... I wouldn't mind if they moved out but I don't think that is going too happen So I'll take a few pics watch them and learn a bit as I go . 

Surfcop24: Yes its our home , in fact that is the ridge in our bedroom . It was a large farm type shed with 1 bay enclosed as a weekender , We moved in at the end of last year and I have now enclosed 2 more bays as bedrooms and bathroom and a room for my brewery. The first bay is fully lined however as yet I have only lined a few walls in our bedrooms . I want too re roof before I put ceilings in the rest of it ...

WE are very aware of them and more so at night , We have got up around 04:30 and had one of them crossing the bedroom floor heading to the kitchen (kitchen is lined remember so they have too go though the bedroom) 

Thanks for the reply s...
cheers


----------



## Daintree_Bunyip (Jul 18, 2008)

This shots for you Chris 1.





And another...







Cheers enjoy the shots ...


----------



## JungleRob (Jul 18, 2008)

That's GOLD!

Good to see someone that isn't a herper but has respect for and accepts snakes, even in their own bedroom.

Good on ya!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 18, 2008)

what a stunner!!!
can i move in!? 

thank you!!


----------



## krusty (Jul 18, 2008)

you lucky lucky thing,i wish i had scrubbys in my roof.


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 18, 2008)

well bunyip, any vermin hanging around wont be there for to long so its a good thing, we dont get scrubbies where I am in QLD but I get the good old coastal carpets and they can get to a good size too...keep taking the pics and if by chance you do get a clutch take some pics b4 you move the little ones on.......need to take them up to 10kms away (but no further than that as you dont want to create pooling) and if you do make sure that where you take them has plenty of hide spots........have been to the dain and loved it, your very fortunate to be there


----------



## BenReyn (Jul 21, 2008)

> Thats so cool. I fyou could find the eggs and incubate them you could have you own clutch of scrubbies. Do you have a licence?


 
Bahahah, Fraise! that is ridiculously illegal!!!


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 21, 2008)

*Your soooo lucky wish i had a 10ft scrubby in my house.*


----------



## cement (Jul 21, 2008)

Thats great! Scrubbys in the roof. I was at my friends place in the Tweed valley not long ago and they were telling me the story of these coastals that lived in their roof. They didn't mind that they were there, even through all the combat noise etc, but what got them was when she was cooking dinner and one took a pee in the ceiling above the stove and it dribbled through the cieling boards and went in the pot!
I don't blame her being a woman and all that, spoiling the dinner, she had my mate move them on.


----------



## alex_c (Jul 21, 2008)

fraser888 said:


> Thats so cool. I fyou could find the eggs and incubate them you could have you own clutch of scrubbies. Do you have a licence?



taking animals or eggs from the wild is illegal.



i wish i had them living in my roof


----------



## ogg666 (Jul 21, 2008)

This has to be the 1 of the coolest threads i've seen on this site.......so good to hear that there is people out there that aren't herpers and will take the time out to educate them selves..
well done mate
P.S Thanks for the pics


----------



## aqua (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm in Cairns- I'll swap you those 2 pythons for the bush rats that frequent my ceiling every time it rains...or perhaps you could just lend them to me for a bit to sort out the problem hehehehe.

I have my ceiling vermin proofed but honestly, I'm not convinced there is such a thing for the size of 'vermin' we get up here.


----------



## Ducky (Jul 21, 2008)

Yep!! Packen up and movin to the Daintree. Hehe just kidding. Very jealous. Nice pics. Good luck mate.


----------



## Daintree_Bunyip (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the post s ppl , I've had a long night as we were woken by the sound of things falling .. I turned on the bedside light and looked to the ceiling no not in the normal place sat up started to look around .......And there it is or at least 1 of them slowly coming along the wall between the daughters room and ours , slowly tryingto get on top of the gun safe, beside the missuses side of the bed ... Sorry I diden't get pics but was more interested in convincing it to turn around and go back to its wall cavity ,

No I diden't poke or prod it but just by being up and moving around it moved slowly back up too its normal roof spot ...

What are the chances of one of these ending up in bed with me ??

I've read that moth balls deter snakes , is that right ? Really I dont mind having them here but at 10ft and over I'm starting too get a little concerned that it could turn into a bloody big wrestle at some un godly hour of the morning , A nice 4ft would make it ezyer too sleep...

Cheers


----------



## melgalea (Jul 22, 2008)

this is a funny story. and i am really enjoying reading it. as annoying as i imagine it to be, your very lucky to have it decide to reside with you and your family. awesome. keep us up to date with them


----------



## Daintree_Bunyip (Jul 22, 2008)

Just been looking though the pics I do have and found this one from a week or so ago ..

Came home from work and found this hanging from the bedroom roof ...Looks like he /she was going too fall but after about 1/2 hr it managed to turn and pull it self back up and into the ceiling cavity above the kitchen ....












Come on Tax return so I can line a few more walls Haha


Cheers


----------



## Lewy (Jul 22, 2008)

This is the best thread ever. We get coastals around here all the time but they are not living in our roof:cry: i wish 

Hope u do get baby's, please keep us up to date on them

Lewy


----------



## largeheaded1 (Jul 22, 2008)

haha thats awesome mate!

they might grow to like you haha


----------



## Colin (Jul 22, 2008)

I wish i had scrubbys in my roof.too..


----------



## Lewy (Jul 24, 2008)

Bump any more action from the house with the scrubs LOL 

Lewy


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 24, 2008)

This is hilarious:shock: You're a brave individual. Man u need to get that mezzanine done so that u dont wake up with your arm being devoured. There will be no pests around your place.


----------



## lizzy_reptile (Jul 24, 2008)

Is it realy illegal to keep or sell hatchies that hatch in your roof? (just wondering)


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 24, 2008)

*Yes it is illegal mate.*


----------



## Daintree_Bunyip (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi All, Not much has changed here , We still have 2 snakes calling this place home ... The one difference is that the first snake , The darker one is now sleeping coiled most of the time and the 2nd snake is laying out straight up in the ridge, or along the wall sheet close to the iron. This one is much more active than the other. 

I got my tripod so photos should get better , however they are not in the best spots too be photographed .. cant believe I didn't buy a tripod years ago ... 

the weather has got a bit better the last day or so so they should come out a bit more , so pic opportunities should get better ...

Cheers


----------



## bump73 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice  can't wait to see some more pics.. 

Ben


----------



## mungus (Jul 25, 2008)

Got a few scrubbies living down the road from me.......
Wish they'd leave, maybe a few chicky babe's would move in ...................lol


----------



## slim6y (Jul 25, 2008)

mungus said:


> Got a few scrubbies living down the road from me.......
> Wish they'd leave, maybe a few chicky babe's would move in ...................lol



That's ok, I have a bunch of bush pigs round my place... I could do with some scrubbies - much nicer to look at!

I just want to re-iterate a point brought up earlier... It is illegal to take any reptile from the wild and sell it - even if it has made it's home your home.

In fact, as far as I am aware it's illegal to even touch them!!!

On saying that - I think if our Daintree friends here had a reptile license, so long the scrubbies are free to escape, they're not breaking a law... 

It's weird, but frogs in Qld are completely different!!! (unless of course you have a reptile license).

So in brief - all reptiles that are in the wild mustn't be touched - at all - by the way I read the law it would also mean you're not allowed to relocate them yourself without the appropriate license!


----------



## Daintree_Bunyip (Jul 25, 2008)

A few shots as they moved up into the ridge capping this morning .. 

Managed to pull the tape measure out as one of them stretched out straight and got just over 9 feet with a few inches of tail to go , i've been thinking 10 feet as they cover 2 wall sheets of fibro (8ft) and have bits curved around but this one this morning went right out straight ... 

So how old would they be over 9ft around 10 ft the other...???



























enjoy 

cheers


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 25, 2008)

youre a legend, that is so awesome!!

and the pics get better each time!!!! 

theyre incredilby beautiful,..i think i'd stay up all night hoping for a glimpse of them in real life!!!


----------



## johnnyeggbeater (Jul 25, 2008)

*Scrub pythons*

Hi they are AWSOME pics, i was wondering if i can borrow them for just a couple of days as the possoms living in the wall have woken me up at stupid hours of the morning to many times.



Nah just kidding..... can you put up some more pics?


Cheers Chris.


----------



## bronsoneggbeater (Jul 25, 2008)

just a quick question.... do you find snake poo around the joint??? it looks like they have had a feed in those last few pics..... i do love them but not sure if i would be able to sleep with them like that in my roof abopve my bed


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

That is great mate. Well done they look really healthy. At least you won't have rats in the roof.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 25, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> That is great mate. Well done they look really healthy. At least you won't have rats in the roof.


*Aw possums aw anything except for them stunning snakes.*


----------



## Magpie (Jul 25, 2008)

Bunyip, at 9-10' they could be 3 years old, they could be a lot older. Snakes grow faster or slower depending on food availabilty. The scrubbies up on the tablelands actually seem to grow bigger and faster than the coastal ones. There's a lot of rats and rabbits up there though.
It's pretty unlikely that they would lay eggs there, they'd look for somewhere very private and stable in temps for that. (Like a gunsafe  )


----------



## Sel (Jul 25, 2008)

Those pics are beautiful. I love the one of the snake hanging from the kitchen ceiling!

Keep em coming


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 25, 2008)

I've got to move to Queensland...


----------



## ambah (Jul 26, 2008)

Absolutely awesome


----------



## kakariki (Jul 26, 2008)

Truly amazing for many reasons. The fact that you are not a snake person and yet you allow these beautiful creatures to share your home is fantastic and that you have still got your family with you is a credit to them [ for staying!] I love snakes and have Browns and Tigers living in my back yard but just the possibility of having a scrubby drop on me from above? You are a braver person than me! But a tip ! Do not tell anyone on here your address. You'll have other house mates if you do, lol! Keep the pics & updates coming.


----------



## ben1200 (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic situation and awesome pics.
Thanks


----------



## bubbaloush (Jul 26, 2008)

Lovely pics, i can't believe you sleep with them above your bed lol

Hopefully we will see some more pics as they lovely.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow! Thats so cool! Your so lucky  Can you move them to my roof?? :lol:


----------



## wokka (Jul 26, 2008)

Maybe you need to find a nice big snake cage and move your bed in there so you are locked away from the snakes.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 28, 2008)

wokka said:


> Maybe you need to find a nice big snake cage and move your bed in there so you are locked away from the snakes.




haha, great idea!


----------



## jaih (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice scrubbys.


----------



## Daintree_Bunyip (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Folks, Well with the cooler nights theres no been much happening with my scrubbies , I've only seen one the last couple of days and that 1 has been coiled most of the day sitting close too the ridge .. As for the other I don't know where its gone ... 

This morning the coiled one has moved up too the ridge cap again and is warmming up as the sun comes onto the roof . 

As I've said befor I'm not a snake person and after waiting most of the week to see them moving around again I don't realy understand why you would keep snakes as pets , photo opportunity's are a long time apart , and they don't do much , and my Scrubbies have the whole house too move around in not just some small box or cupboard ... 

Anyway they seem happy to remain in the roof for the moment and if they get mobile I'll keep you all upto date... 

Thanks for the replies ..

Cheers


----------



## Manda1032 (Aug 2, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> oh man thats soo cool!!!!!!!
> 
> i'd love to find something like that living in my roof!
> (they'd have to be quieter than the possums)


 Man they'd EAT the possums!
Chances are they'll move on when it gets warmer. They are in excellent condition tho.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Aug 2, 2008)

awesome pics!


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 2, 2008)

they are gorgeous!....top thread


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 2, 2008)

Daintree_bunyip......what you trying to say............my snake is very smart it catches on demand.......rolls over and shows affection wrapped around my hand turning my fingers a lovely shade of purple /blue.........and even better then a dog IT SCARES AWAY ALOT MORE UNWANTED HUMANS .........you just need to bond with your scrubbies ........I think your one of the good ones and wish alot more other non -snake peeps had your attitude,we wouldnt end up with half the fatalities of snakes if people were more educated in the do's and donts of snake encounters.......................


----------



## Bax155 (Aug 2, 2008)

Great thread Bunyip, I love your photo's, I agree with everyone so far "wish there were more people like you" even though I love python's I still think I would get a chill knowing one was slithering around at night especially with a baby on the way!! Keep the pic's coming I'm loving them!!


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 2, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> Daintree_bunyip......what you trying to say............my snake is very smart it catches on demand.......rolls over and shows affection wrapped around my hand turning my fingers a lovely shade of purple /blue.........and even better then a dog *IT SCARES AWAY ALOT MORE UNWANTED HUMANS* .........you just need to bond with your scrubbies ........I think your one of the good ones and wish alot more other non -snake peeps had your attitude,we wouldnt end up with half the fatalities of snakes if people were more educated in the do's and donts of snake encounters.......................



Mine are well trained in the art of keeping the inlaws at bay


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Aug 2, 2008)

Got to love QLD's range of snakes that are prepared to tolerate human company. Thankfully some people also tolerate snakes company and I think your willingness to learn about these animals is to be commended. Great pics of some great animals thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 24, 2008)

Bump 

Any more on the scrubbys as its starting to warm up


----------



## Wench (Aug 24, 2008)

wow.. first time ive read this thread and im intrigued.
your a brave man hahaha 
id die if i woke up and saw a 10foot snake above my head
or wet myself. or maybe both.
nice pics though, will be keen to hear an update when there is one.


----------



## Daintree_Bunyip (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi folks , not much has changed with the scrubbys of late , only see them every couple of days and they are not getting right up into the ridge cap as it has warmed up a bit ...Thinking that they could have eggs in the wall cavity where one of them seems too spend a fair bit of time , just have to wait ....

cheers


----------



## MrMertens (Sep 1, 2008)

awesome pics Bunyip atleast you don't need a licence for your snakes they can come and go as they please


----------



## markmachae (Sep 5, 2008)

Have been reading this with great interest !! your so lucky, to live in a place thats rich in reptiles.....Fair play to you mate, for learning about them...I hope it ends with a happy ending...

kepe the pics coming plz....

cheers


----------



## Creed (Sep 21, 2008)

is there a latest installment for this thread? 

has been a great read, and hopefully there is more to come


----------



## Lewy (Nov 12, 2008)

Bump any more on the scrubbys 

Lewy


----------



## leighroyaus (Nov 12, 2008)

just seen this thread, great thread!


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Dec 1, 2008)

The pics look so good. I am so jealous. I thought it was good just being able to stop a wild spotted python being killed by a cat or run over by a car. Good luck with them they seem quite content and happy where they are.


----------



## Daintree_Bunyip (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi folks , Sorry its been soooo long ... The snakes moved on around the middle of september and we haven't seen them since ... I am confident that they will be back in a couple of months time as it cools off again , they have obviously been living here a long time as there are lots of big skins in the ceiling space above the kitchen . so just have too wait ... I will return with another installment when they do ... cheers


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 19, 2009)

Aww what a shame!


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 23, 2009)

Far out this is the most awesome thread! Good on you!

I could never - with a small dog, and planned little kids!

I hope your daughter is past wallaby size!


----------



## Naja_nivea (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for sharing pics and story. Many of us here would go long bush walks and camp tryps to see such beautiful animals and so jealous you got such amazing snakes in your house and co-habiting peacefully. /tiphat

edit *Doh didnt realise this was old thread


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Mar 25, 2009)

God this thread started back in July last year, I didn't even know it was here till today...

What an awesome find, you see these guys in pics and you think how big they are, but you've actually got no idea until you see them in the flesh as to how big these buggers can really get.

when was the last time you seen a rodent at your place?...lol

Good luck with the house mates and keep us up to date


----------



## Daintree_Bunyip (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi guys and girls ,, well here it is mid july and I havn't seen any sign of our friends at all ..  .. We have had a few Night Tigers / Dolly Eyed Pythons ( prob local names ) come and go around the place but not a Scrubby .... We have had a fairly mild winter sofar , so maybe they will still turn up befor its over....

Wish I had more too share with you all ...

On a sad note a couple of months back I was sitting here at my desk and had a little rub on my ankle , then a bit of a tickle , Not thinking I rolled back on the office chair too look down at what was playing with my feet ... A hatchling tree snake was run over by the castors .. Unfortunatly it was killed ... over the next week I put 3 more out in the forest behind the house .. poor little bugger ... now keep a good look out befor moving chairs with wheels...

Anyway If I see our mates again ,,, I'll be back ... Thanks for the replies and kind words ...
Bunyip


----------



## NicG (Jul 17, 2009)

How small was the hatchling tree snake? And what colour are those that are native to the Daintree?


----------



## Daintree_Bunyip (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Nic,, Little fella was about 9" and only the thickness of a pencil ,,, As for colour a faint yellow over grey/silver very shiny ... the other 3 were quick too strike but at that size it was all bluff... the little frogs in the garden however can often be heard screeming at night ...

cheers


----------



## justbrad (Nov 24, 2009)

Bump! Any more news on the scrubbies?


----------



## shellfisch (Nov 24, 2009)

I have only just discovered this thread....it's like reading a good book that someone pulled out the last few pages on......


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 25, 2009)

lol. I remember reading this thread for the first few days it was up. I can't beleive it's still going.


----------



## Slats (Mar 23, 2010)

alex_c said:


> taking animals or eggs from the wild is illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i had them living in my roof



It is not illegal, if the relevant state permit is obtained.


----------



## mojo73 (Mar 23, 2010)

What a fantastic thread. Lucky swine.


----------



## blakehose (Mar 23, 2010)

I love snakes, and wouldn't mind them in my roof. But a Scrubby, in the roof of my bedroom, i'll pass ! I would love to have the green trees around though  Damn Vic has nothing much to offer.


----------



## double0dappa (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow what a thread. Isn't it starnge how interested/excited you can get over snakes in someone you dont knows roof. As some others said I've only just seen this thread and it hurts to know I've been missing out for this long. I love snakes but there is no way i would be sleeping at night in that place. I didn't notice a reply to the poo question though. So.........was there poo Daintree_Bunyip, was there poo? ha ha.


----------

